# Pruning Ammania sp. Bonsai/Rotala Bonsai/indica



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

I have this plant in harder water 7.5 ph. And it does fine. Likes co2 a lot and does well being both trimmed and new tops. But it will definitely bush out if your prune the tops. Id prune rather low, leaving an inch or so to make sure to hide the bottoms. Then I replant about 5-6 stems in the front to hide the bottoms when they grow out.


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Ooo nice tips thanks~


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

Correct name is _Rotala indica_


----------

